# poetic thinking



## SDBoojum (Mar 28, 2010)

dew drops drain down the grass blades
as the sun rises to a new season,
only to be imprisoned by skies of clouded melancholy.
apathetic inhibitions prove to be as useless as morality itself,
luring insomniacs by lullaby into false hope
while addicts grind their teeth nervously awaiting new drugs.

revolutionaries seek to destroy what can only do so to itself.
people fail to notice that as fashion changes over time,
so too does the description of what freedom is.
like enslaved sheep, modern man is coaxed and herded.
the tragedy of this is that we are the shepherds ourselves,
using religion, schooling, law, entertainment, and media.
though each possesses it's own share of positive attributes,
the problem is that no one is taught how to think for themselves.

but that's what makes the world tricky-
you can't just teach an ape how to evolve,
in the end it is a choice left to the individual.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 2, 2010)

This is really awesome


----------



## connerR (Apr 5, 2010)

"revolutionaries seek to destroy what can only do so to itself."

I dig this line.

I'm not big on poetry and don't know much about it. It was good overall, but I suppose the beginning doesn't quite match up with the second and third parts too well. 

Cool stuff, though. I'd like to see more poetry on here.


----------

